# EE announce their eye watering 4g prices



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

On a phone with contract

500mb £36

£41 1GB

£46 3GB

£51 5GB

£56 8GB


ALREADY GOT A 4G READY PHONE?

OUR SIM ONLY PLANS GIVE YOU 4GEE TO GO WITH IT. All 4GEE SIM ONLY PLANS COME WITH UNLIMITED CALLS AND TEXTS.
500MB£21
1GB£26
3GB£31
5GB£36


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

On a plus note, for a fiver you can take your data allowance to Europe.

http://ee.co.uk/plans


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

Ignore that, you will be able to take you minutes and texts only


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 23, 2012)

Is 'eye watering' sarcastic?

I didn't think it was too bad?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Is 'eye watering' sarcastic?
> 
> I didn't think it was too bad?


Eeee, meeester.....wanna buy phone contract? Nice phone contact, completely genuine.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

500MB limit means less than 2 minutes of downloading at a 38MB/s rate. costing £36


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh to have the kind of money where those amounts seem reasonable


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

How much data would, say, an hour of iplayer eat up?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> How much data would, say, an hour of iplayer eat up?


660 MB at standard definition, high quality. Half that for low quality. Twice that for HD.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 23, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

from the BBC website, Chief executive Olaf Swantee of EE told BBC technology correspondent Rory Cellan-Jones.​"We really think we've priced it at the sweet spot."​"It's all based on months of consumer research."​Which does not explain the massive backlash on their Facebook page


----------



## Sunray (Oct 23, 2012)

120Ks for 3600 seconds = 400Meg
I read that the iPlayer requires 1 Meg line min.

Low usage packages with high speed traffic.

Its like the 1st packages with BT infinity, could be consumed within minutes of opening the connection. I suspect this will change and please Vodaphone and O2 as it will give them pretty big and easy target for when they start offering theirs.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 660 MB at standard definition, high quality. Half that for low quality. Twice that for HD.



It just doesn't seem worth it at all.  its not like 3g is painfully slow for browsing. 4g is going to be wanted exclusively for video streaming (in my case). But I'll get an hour a month? What's the point?


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck it just gonna get sim only and save myself £20 a month I think.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 23, 2012)

If only there was already a thread about this! LIKE THE ONE I BUMPED LAST NIGHT. ffs


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2012)

Prices that shout "we've got a monopoly and we're going to abuse it".


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2012)

How do they compare to all those countries who have 4g?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Fuck it just gonna get sim only and save myself £20 a month I think.


I'm going to cunningly wait 2-3 years until everyone has it for cheap.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 23, 2012)

Everything to do with phones is a joke.  £25 a month for 24 months is a good deal, that's around £700 in total, for what?  A little piece of electronic equipment and a few phone calls. It's a joke.


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2012)

OK stupid question alert. T Mobile encouraged me to set this up, which I did out of boredom/curiosity. Are they now going to automatically charge me more? I don't need or want it and I'm not paying £36 a month at least under any circumstances.

NB I have abut a year left of a 24 month contract.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 23, 2012)

8115 said:


> Everything to do with phones is a joke. £25 a month for 24 months is a good deal, that's around £700 in total, for what? A little piece of electronic equipment and a few phone calls. It's a joke.


 
You don't have to go along with it though


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You don't have to go along with it though


Mine's £15 a month for 24 months with a free smartphone. I don't think it's that unreasonable as it's rare I go over my limit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

8115 said:
			
		

> Everything to do with phones is a joke.  £25 a month for 24 months is a good deal, that's around £700 in total, for what?  A little piece of electronic equipment and a few phone calls. It's a joke.



Are you serious?


----------



## 8115 (Oct 23, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You don't have to go along with it though


 
I want a phone with a nice camera though  (don't have one)



Badgers said:


> Are you serious?


 
Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

8115 said:
			
		

> I want a phone with a nice camera though  (don't have one)



In the US you buy the handset and then the tariff. Over here you effectively get the phone subsided by the tariff. I see it as a good deal myself.


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2012)

harpo said:


> OK stupid question alert. T Mobile encouraged me to set this up, which I did out of boredom/curiosity. Are they now going to automatically charge me more? I don't even really know what it is and I'm not paying £36 a month under any circumstances.
> 
> NB I have abut a year left of a 24 month contract.


 
I would have thought so. I would ring and check, if they did not explain that extra costs would be incurred at the time then you could probably do them in their face.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

harpo said:


> OK stupid question alert. T Mobile encouraged me to set this up, which I did out of boredom/curiosity. Are they now going to automatically charge me more? I don't need or want it and I'm not paying £36 a month at least under any circumstances.
> 
> NB I have abut a year left of a 24 month contract.



I doubt it. Firstly you would need a phone capable of 4g, which you may or may not have for all I know, but then they would need to send you the 4g sim in order for it to work. If that hasn't happened then how can they charge you more? 

I think the 'setting it up' (switching your phone off and on again?) was just to move over to ee, which is basically t mobile and orange with a different logo afaict.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2012)

If his phone was bought a year ago it will not be 4G unless it was bought abroad, in which case it probably will not work on EE's 4g network.


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm going to cunningly wait 2-3 years until everyone has it for cheap.


Quite.

I coped until about 18 months ago without (hold on to your seats) _any sort of smartphone_! Bizarrely, my universe didn't grind to a halt.

So when 4G is the price that I'm currently paying for 3G, then great. Until then, I'll just have to _somehow_ survive without it.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> Quite.
> 
> I coped until about 18 months ago without (hold on to your seats) _any sort of smartphone_! Bizarrely, my universe didn't grind to a halt.
> 
> So when 4G is the price that I'm currently paying for 3G, then great. Until then, I'll just have to _somehow_ survive without it.


I only got one last year when my feature phone packed up.


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I only got one last year when my feature phone packed up.


OMG!  U R so laym!!!! lol!!11ONE!


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2012)

harpo said:


> OK stupid question alert. T Mobile encouraged me to set this up, which I did out of boredom/curiosity. Are they now going to automatically charge me more? I don't need or want it and I'm not paying £36 a month at least under any circumstances.
> 
> NB I have abut a year left of a 24 month contract.


 

Anyway the answer is, no they are not.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fingers said:


> If his phone was bought a year ago it will not be 4G unless it was bought abroad, in which case it probably will not work on EE's 4g network.



Well yeah. I was just factoring in the possibility of the phone being dropped down the toilet and it having been replaced recently or something.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> So when 4G is the price that I'm currently paying for 3G, then great. Until then, I'll just have to _somehow_ survive without it.



With the other option being to pay a fortune for 4g and still somehow managing without it, given those data plans.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Something that my mate just pointed out to me on the phone is that the dickheads will jump in and get the 4g now but a year down the line better deals will come out as competition comes into play but the dickheads will still be tied to their shit deals in a 24 month contract. 

Wait it is then.


----------



## Mojofilter (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems a bit shit in all honesty. 

Until I can get unlimited 4G for a reasonable price, I'm out. 

HSPA+ is more than fast enough for any mobile device. Web pages load virtually instantly and Spotify never buffers so until streaming HD video is doable inside my data allowance I don't see the point. 
Even then, it's something I doubt I'd do very often... 

Meh.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone signed up/used this service? I have a contract up for renewal next month and, relative to other 12 month contract plans, it's not that eye-wateringly expensive.

Would I be complete bonkersmental to think of it (on a Galaxy Note 2)?

There is so much against the idea! (Dodgy monopoly won't be best for consumer, no reports on 4g coverage, is the connection speed really the 'bottleneck' on mobiles thus less of a consideration?)


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> Everything to do with phones is a joke. £25 a month for 24 months is a good deal, that's around £700 in total, for what? A little piece of electronic equipment and a few phone calls. It's a joke.


 
You're paying the National Debt. Gordon Brown got £22000000000 from the 3G licence auction which he used to pay down the debt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Has anyone signed up/used this service? I have a contract up for renewal next month and, relative to other 12 month contract plans, it's not that eye-wateringly expensive.
> 
> Would I be complete bonkersmental to think of it (on a Galaxy Note 2)?
> 
> There is so much against the idea! (Dodgy monopoly won't be best for consumer, no reports on 4g coverage, is the connection speed really the 'bottleneck' on mobiles thus less of a consideration?)



I think I'm going to do it at the end of the month as my phone desperately needs replacing and I think the 500mb a month deal is like £1 more than I pay at the moment but with unlimited texts too. Obviously won't be using it to watch TV but the odd youtube vid here and there playing without stuttering will be handy.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

I have zero interest in 4G at the current rates. Besides, my current connection + hooking up to wi-fi when I'm out seems to do things speedily enough.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Has anyone signed up/used this service? I have a contract up for renewal next month and, relative to other 12 month contract plans, it's not that eye-wateringly expensive.
> 
> Would I be complete bonkersmental to think of it (on a Galaxy Note 2)?
> 
> There is so much against the idea! (Dodgy monopoly won't be best for consumer, no reports on 4g coverage, is the connection speed really the 'bottleneck' on mobiles thus less of a consideration?)


I'm considering moving to them for an iphone5.  They seem to be getting a bit of a slating on their Facebook, but I'm not sure if that's a general view of them or just the worst.  Still undecided though, my 3gs has been out of contract for a year and it's been nice not being tied into an expensive contract


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 15, 2012)

harpo said:


> Anyway the answer is, no they are not.


Has it reset your 2yr contract, though? That's the impression I got when looking at their 4G 'new deals' offer.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

There's adverts on bus shelters and stuff for EE around here and you can't even get a strong 3G signal.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm considering moving to them for an iphone5. They seem to be getting a bit of a slating on their Facebook, but I'm not sure if that's a general view of them or just the worst. Still undecided though, my 3gs has been out of contract for a year and it's been nice not being tied into an expensive contract


It's all been fairly painless so far, despite all the stuff on Facebook.

Placed an order on Friday evening and it arrived yesterday morning.  Just called with with my PAC and my old number should be active tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

Unless you're minted, there's really not much of a case for signing up now. Or anytime really, given the exorbitant rates.



> New 4G network 'patchy' coverage in tests
> Less than half the users of a new 4G network could access it when tested in Manchester city centre, a new survey has found.
> 
> Data collected by mobile coverage firm RootMetrics for the BBC shows just 40.2% of test locations had access to the 4G network EE, which claims to offer "superfast" download speeds.
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2012)

is this pricing due to spectrum crunch? especially with 4g..  are prices  (somewhat) inline  with the  spectrum percentage used by the service?

http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/spectrum-crunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Unless you're minted, there's really not much of a case for signing up now. Or anytime really, given the exorbitant rates.


The tariff is the same price as the equivalent one would have been if I'd upgraded with o2.  The included Deezer subscription will probably mean I can cancel Spotify too.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> The tariff is the same price as the equivalent one would have been if I'd upgraded with o2. The included Deezer subscription will probably mean I can cancel Spotify too.


So exactly what will you be paying (incl phone cost) and how long is your contract?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 21, 2012)

My wi-fi at home is with BTinfinity and I have signed up to the BTfon network which means that anywhere I go there is usually a Wi-Fi source accessible. There is no need of 4G in that circumstance. I think I am paying too much as it stands for my smartphone 24 month contract; I will not be looking to sign up to 4G when it becomes available for Vodafone my provider.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> So exactly what will you be paying (incl phone cost) and how long is your contract?


I currently pay £25/month (out of contract) + £9.99/month for spotify
New contract with O2 would be £46/month (free phone) for 2 years
EE is £46/month (£49 for phone) for 2 years


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2012)

Theres £36 and £41 a month tarrifs too. Depends what phone you're getting I suppose. I currently pay £35 a month so for £1 more I would get 500Mb 4g data and unlimited calls to t mobile phones and unlimited texts for Galaxy S3 but unfortunately the handset would be £149. If I upped that to £41 a month the handset cost would drop to £49 and 4g allowance would double to 1gb. 

Can the Galaxy be used as a wifi hotspot anyone know?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2012)

yes it can

the 2 and 3  anyhow


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> EE is £46/month (£49 for phone) for 2 years


Bimey. £1,153 is a lot of dosh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Bimey. £1,153 is a lot of dosh.


It is, but it's no more expensive than if I'd stayed with o2.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> It is, but it's no more expensive than if I'd stayed with o2.


There are other options, you know!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> There are other options, you know!


I know.  I did consider keeping my 3gs on PAYG and getting some sort of tablet instead.

You said the EE tariffs were exorbitant, but from what I can see they are more or less the same as everyone else.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2012)

I get unlimited 3g data on my phone for 30 quid a month!  I then use that via WiFi for my comp and tablet.  Ee is extortionate


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I get unlimited 3g data on my phone for 30 quid a month! I then use that via WiFi for my comp and tablet. Ee is extortionate


 
Me too, and I use it when Im out of the house


gigs a month I get through


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Me too, and I use it when Im out of the house
> 
> 
> gigs a month I get through


 
Masterchef professionals for me.   Now on episode 9!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Me too, and I use it when Im out of the house
> 
> 
> gigs a month I get through


Me three, i was shocked when i realised id only used 2GB last week! The best buy at the moment is a Nexus 4 and a 3 PAYG sim. if you can live with their coverage then move to a Sim only package. Much better value


----------



## Kanda (Nov 28, 2012)

Experience with EE 4G so far isn't great! 24 hours later my MiFi isn't activated. Called them yesterday and they said everything was ok, just wait. Called them just now to be told my acount wasn't completed properly and the guy done it on the phone for me, now have to wait up to 24 hours for activation again! ARGH!!!!!

I got 8GB/month Mifi dongle. Dongle was free but it's £25.99/month. I use less than 8GB but am paying more than that at moment for 3G services!


----------



## dervish (Nov 28, 2012)

An OMU (which is what you are waiting for) should take about as long as a text message to activate. The only reason they say 24 hours is that if the provisioning server is overloaded (over 10,000 requests in one day) it will hold all other provisioning requests until 00:01 the next day. It is very unlikely that you would have to wait for 24 hours. 

Turn it off and on again, it is quite likely to log on straight away. As long as the person setting it up isn't a total muppet and put the wrong activation date on it or something.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 28, 2012)

dervish said:


> An OMU (which is what you are waiting for) should take about as long as a text message to activate. The only reason they say 24 hours is that if the provisioning server is overloaded (over 10,000 requests in one day) it will hold all other provisioning requests until 00:01 the next day. It is very unlikely that you would have to wait for 24 hours.
> 
> Turn it off and on again, it is quite likely to log on straight away. As long as the person setting it up isn't a total muppet and put the wrong activation date on it or something.


 
I knew it shouldn't take long, I'd been turning it off and on like a prat for ages, just that they'd fucked up the account opening  

Back to turning it off and on again


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

finally resolved:


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just upgraded and my 4g is working straight away. Fast as fuck.  phone actually useable for the net again. Started to become painful on my desire hd.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

That's some nice speed I have to say!


----------

